# swimbladder disease guppy?



## fishbut (Nov 22, 2010)

sorry for doubleposting...

We recently purchased 5 female guppies... two of them died within a week of having them and one of them ended up with whte fungus (we returned this one to the fish shop) the other one looked pregnant so we read up and watched for all of the signs and when it looked ready we put it in the breeding trap - the next morning the fish was laying on her side and we thought she was dead but her fins where still moving.. we left her for a while without feeding and she seemed to get alot better... swimming around and was ok for the next two days, but today she is back laying on her side. I have read up about this and it seems she may have a swimbladder infection? which I read can be caused by poor water conditions, we had the water tested at the fish shop twice over the last 2 weeks and the levels were perfect so that rules that out... does anyone have any ideas what else could be wrong? or if it is something to do with swimbladder then how can we "fix" her? thanks


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

is your tank new? maybe it hasn't cycled yet.that would explain why they died so fast.it's better to do your own testing.sometimes the shops don't tell you the exact reading or they use old strips that are less then perfect for reading water params.if it's a new tank.don't add anymore fish wait at least 2 weeks before adding the first batch of fish.depending on the size of the tank 2-3 fishes are ok to be added once every 2 weeks till the tanks fully cycled.make sure theres no leftover fish food in the tank.do a water change every week.


----------



## fishbut (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, thanks for repling  the tank was set up originally around four years ago for a year and then it wasnt used for three years.. its been set up and running for over four months this time before any fish were put in... we done a home test and the results were good but due to the guppies dying we thought we would get it tested at the shop... all of the other fish are thriving it just seems to be this batch of guppies we got.. this one seemed to be completely on the mend though and we were going to let her out of the trap but then she got worse.. could it be being in the breeding trap thats distressing her?

thanks


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

well it could be that or the fishes were already sick when you got them =( do a little water change to see whether it gets better.sometimes when we don't know whats wrong we do a water change and if the fish shows positive signs we do little water changes every other day coz theres something definitely wrong with the water


----------

